# Any trainers in the Fresno, CA area?



## Quinten78 (May 5, 2011)

Just as the topic asks does anyone know of any good ones or where I might be able to find one?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i know an amazing one in san fran...is fresno close? lol

Refined K-9: Dog Training & Rehabilitation, San Francisco, California

her name is theo and she owns a GSD herself


----------



## Quinten78 (May 5, 2011)

No, San Fran is about a 3 hour drive from where im at.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

You might call Brian of GS Rescue of Sacramento. His ph# 916-655-3125. He might have a lead for you in your area. Good luck.


----------



## RottnArt (Aug 7, 2011)

Quinten78 said:


> Just as the topic asks does anyone know of any good ones or where I might be able to find one?


Yes, I am also in the Fresno area and know a great trainer. I will PM you the contact info. This trainer has extensive experience in working Shepherds and other dogs in many facets of dog work.


----------

